# Soapstone cow elk



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is my first time hunting in the soapstone area for late season cow elk. I usually get the Kamas cow tag but I missed out on it this year. I know this one is just a little higher up the road but I'm still not sure what to expect.

This hunt is in January and I'm trying to get an idea of where the elk would be, what kind of access I'm going have etc. I know I'm going to need some nice snowshoes. 

If anyone has had success during the late winter hunts it would be greatly appreciated to hear your advice. Need to fill the freezer for the family.

Thanks!


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

The elk have all but moved out of the soapstone area in Jan. Try east above Woodland that late.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

That time of year you may need a snowmobile. The animals have left the area long before then. Hunting in that area is going to be tough. There is a lot of private property above woodland. I think it's a dumb hunt they come up with to make more money. It's going to take a lot of luck and maybe harder then you think. Due to all the private property. I use to live up there, and I have seen elk up above woodland, but on private property. Good luck on the hunt, and I hope for the best for you.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

I realize it's going to be tough. I'm looking into getting some snowmobiles because I think I'll be able to get some road access through the Soapstone camp ground area. I'm hoping I can find a lone cow or two that is still up that high. 

I think it's a stupid tag as well. However I'm looking forward to the challenge. Should be interesting.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Can you post the unit map, I may have some ideas.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_hunt.php?hunt_id=3968

There is the link..

Here is what I've been planning on so far.

I'm going to probably be getting access to this area from Mirror Lake Highway by the Soapstone camp ground area. It looks like there could be some roads where i could get a snowmobile or atv on. Hopefully that will be an option. The most eastern part of the unit is mostly private from what I could tell when I drove up there. That is where I was hoping I could hunt because I want to be as low as possible. But unless I meet some nice land owner, I'll have to hunt a little further up the road.

I have to keep in mind too that the roads close during the winter. They close a lot farther up Mirror Lake Highway than they do on the other side on State Highway 35. Mirror Lake closes pretty far past the Soapstone camp ground.

....I JUST WANT SOME MEAT THIS YEAR DAGNAMIT!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I just spent a TON of time on this unit------

Only a hand full of elk on Soapstone now, Come January?
I'm guessing zero ......

If I had your tag, I'd be looking down around Hana, 
And getting permision to hunt private ground.......JMHO.

( I was on Soapstone this morning, BEAUTIFUL FALL COLORS THERE RIGHT NOW !!!!)


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

I know my odds aren't very good considering the time of year that this hunt is. I'm not feeling too positive about it myself. But what the hell, why not try right?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

msummer88 said:


> I know my odds aren't very good considering the time of year that this hunt is. I'm not feeling too positive about it myself. But what the hell, why not try right?! :mrgreen:


You'll have more fun hunting elk than just sitting on your butt watching TV. Give it a good ol college try. Worst case, you have fun just being outside.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

K so I'm looking at Hana and I'm trying to figure out if Blind Stream RD in Hana is on the reservation. I don't think it is but does anyone know for sure? I think I'm going to take a drive tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

What's the unit? SS Yellowstone? If so, I have some advice: further east! There are a lot of options, I only know a few and possibly not even the best ones, but happy to pm my 2cents if you want to get in touch.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hanna and Tabiona have a lot of reservation land so be careful if you do head over there


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Woodland area north of hwy 35 is kamas, Francis unit!

S.s. Yellowstone elk in January! Will be a tougher hunt. as most elk winter on tribal lands or going across onto tabby WMA. I promise you that you will not see an elk in January on hwy 150 in that unit! If you do! I'll buy you an Aussie burger at the drug store in kamas.! You may catch some on 35 just above pine valley but, that's a long shot. I've watched that for years and seen a bull or two over that way in the last ten years. 

Focus your hunt in blind stream area or call the vernal office and get tips over on dry gulch or lake fork drainages. If you need additional help, I know a few people in tabiona I could ask for help.. Let me know

Good luck,


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Most of the Soapstone and areas above 8000 feet will be devoid of any elk come January, almost willing to bet they will all be down on the native land as mentioned, they are smart and know dang well where they are safe and have plenty to eat. I know that area pretty well and there is a reason I would never try hunting there once the snow flies.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

I just took the long drive out to Hanna yesterday. I think Blind Stream Rd is where I'll focus on. Seems to me like its going to be one of my best shots come late January. The elk should be between Blind Stream and the Indian reservation from what I've been told. I'll give the vernal office a call and see what they would recommend too. 

Thanks for the help guys. When the time comes, I'll let you know how everything goes.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

msummer88 said:


> I just took the long drive out to Hanna yesterday. I think Blind Stream Rd is where I'll focus on. Seems to me like its going to be one of my best shots come late January. The elk should be between Blind Stream and the Indian reservation from what I've been told. I'll give the vernal office a call and see what they would recommend too.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys. When the time comes, I'll let you know how everything goes.


All I can say is good luck and hope you make it out in one piece.


----------

